# Where Can I Buy Barleywine?



## Eggs (21/10/09)

Hi, 
does anyone know a place in the easturn suburbs of melbourne that sells barleywine?

Cheers.


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/10/09)

Purvis Cellars 

http://www.purviscellars.com.au/BeerSearch...se&keyword=

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (21/10/09)

8kg of grain, some hops and high alcohol yeast and a single batch sparge will set you back around $35 bucks for 10-15 L of the stuff  (compared to $38 for 1 bottle!)

Purvis is a good option for left of center beers either way! Ive had the flying dog one.. was ok, nothing much to rave about.


----------



## christmasbender (21/10/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Purvis Cellars
> 
> http://www.purviscellars.com.au/BeerSearch...se&keyword=
> 
> Cheers SJ




or slowbeer in hawthorn

cheers

christmasbender


----------



## brettprevans (21/10/09)

first choice in ringwood had a barleywine not too long ago. cant remember what it was though. otherwise purvis will have some as already said


----------



## Eggs (21/10/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Purvis Cellars
> 
> http://www.purviscellars.com.au/BeerSearch...se&keyword=
> 
> Cheers SJ



cheers SJ. will venture there if no one knows any closer to home. im in ringwood area.

Oh, and ive acceidentaly droped this in the wrong section, i thought id posted to 
general chit chat.


----------



## Bribie G (21/10/09)

Are you referring to traditional UK style barley wines in the little bottles? If you want something similar which is a smooth quaffing drop maybe try a can of UK headbanger lager 9% from Ist Choice. The Tennents Superlager isn't bad.


----------



## BrenosBrews (21/10/09)

http://www.slowbeer.com.au

They are bound to have a few different options. The actual store is in Hawthorn.


----------



## brettprevans (21/10/09)

Eggs said:


> cheers SJ. will venture there if no one knows any closer to home. im in ringwood area.
> 
> Oh, and ive acceidentaly droped this in the wrong section, i thought id posted to
> general chit chat.





citymorgue2 said:


> first choice in ringwood had a barleywine not too long ago.



if your in ringwood. try first choice at ringwood square. down the back of the store in the middle are the racks of decent beer. megaswill on the left and premixed on the right, and fridges straight ahead.

when your into AGing (if your not already) let us know as there are a few of us around the ringwood area.


----------



## Eggs (21/10/09)

Thanks guys.

BribieG, i actally want it for this years batch of christmas pudings. my recipe is a boozy one and calls for barley wine.
i normaly just use stout, but figured this year id try to source the real thing. I cant garantee i wouldnt slip and spill some 
into a glass though  

CM2. cheers, im just a bit of a lurker here at the moment, collecting AG gear slowly and trying to pick up some knowledge.
might be brewing next year some time with any luck.


----------

